# Flashback Weekend Chicago Aug 10-12th, 2012



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

Has anyone ever been to this? It looks like a good time and I was wondering if anyone from here was planning on attending, also if it's worth attending? They have a zombie pin up competition that really caught my eye.

http://www.flashbackweekend.com/


----------

